
Ask HN(admins): why is there no profile option to open all links in new tab? - samstave
Drives me nuts. Or am obtuse and can&#x27;t find setting?
======
leipert
Middle click? Or command-click on MacOS?

~~~
samstave
Mobile middle click please

~~~
leipert
Bluetooth or OTG :P

